# 2006 Toyota Tundra Double Cab 2WD vs 4WD



## Kunsan (Dec 19, 2008)

I currently have no truck to take my deer to a processor, so I have to depend on friends for this job. I've been looking at buying a 2006 2WD Tundra for this task. Some have told me I need 4WD. Others have told me 2WD is sufficient and I can always put a ATV in the bed if road conditions are bad enough for a 4WD. I would like some of your opinions. This is not about Toyoata vs Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge. This is about a 2006 Tundra 2WD vs a Tundra 4WD.  I thank you for your kind opinions in advance.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 19, 2008)

I too have been debating this myself. How often would you REALLY use th 4wd ? Only in really muddy condictions or if you hunt in north Georgia in the snow. I was thinking of gas mileage and When it goes back up again. I guess you just have to weigh it out for yourself.


----------



## Kunsan (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for your opinion YankeeRedneck. Maybe if I omitted Toyota and just put 2WD vs 4WD, I would have received more responses.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 21, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

if you ever own and drive a 4x4 you will  NEVER BE WITHOUT, one again~!

I can't do with out my little Ford Ranger King Cab 4x4

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 21, 2008)

*2WD vs. 4WD*

A 2WD will probably get you to (and back) 80-90% of the places you hunt/fish at. If you go with 2WD, then be sure you have a posi-traction/limited slip rear axle in it. These may be standard in the Toyota Tundra (not sure?). Your only problem area will most likely be deep sand and/or deep mud.... you just have to evaluate an area BEFORE you drive into it. The real secret with a 2WD is to KEEP MOVING and NEVER STOP in loose sand or mud. If it starts to 'slip' and you cease forward movement, STOP IMMEDIATELY and _BACK OUT SLOWLY_.... spinning the wheels only GETS YOU STUCK _DEEPER_. If necessary, get out and put branches w/leaves behind the wheels for better traction BEFORE you try backing out. Going FORWARD requires 4 times the effort that BACKING OUT will since your driving in the tracks already created by the wheels BACKING UP while GOING FORWARD is trying to push sand/mud in front of the wheels out of the way. A good set of tires like BG Goodrich A/Ts will handle most of your off-road conditions, yet are quiet on the highway and give excellent mileage and tire wear.

A 4WD can & does get STUCK when driven by someone who thinks they can go ANYWHERE and THRU anything..... I know, I've pulled many of them out of these situations.  One main thing with a 4WD is that you have to have the 4WD engaged BEFORE you get into the mud or sand.... once you get stuck, IT'S USUALLY TOO LATE TO USE 4WD.

Some of the places I hunt in often require a 4WD.... often because you might have to cut thru the woods and over smaller trees/downed timber, etc. when a 20" + thick tree gets blown down across the trail/firebreak during a heavy snow/ice storm or by the wind, or you go around a washed out section or road. The need for a 4WD is often determined by YOUR NEED to get to remote areas where others won't venture. Even with a 4WD (or 2WD) one needs to carry the proper 'retrieval' equipment with them to get out of situations that their 'balls' might get them into - winch, shovel, axe/hatchet, high-lift jack, snatch cables/straps or chains, with a high rated come-along as an option. A few old pieces of canvas or rubber matting can come in 'handy' too. When your 15-20 miles from 'HELP', you will need to depend on your own resources and 'mental' self-control.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Kunsan (Dec 22, 2008)

I thank evryone for their opinions in this matter. Slug-Gunner, you brought up some very valid points I never thought about since I have never had a need for a truck until I recently fell in love with hunting.  I appreciate your advice and will check to see if 2006 Tundras come with posi traction/limited slip. Thanks to all who have given me advice. And if there is anyone else who can offer some more in the next day or two, it will also be apreciated.

Kunsan


----------



## huntnfish247 (Dec 22, 2008)

*My Toyota*

They do not.  My 06 Tundra Double Cab 2wd will get stuck on a hill with wet grass if I am not careful.  Go with the 4WD!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 22, 2008)

*Posi-traction/Limited Slip Rear Axle....*



huntnfish247 said:


> They do not.  My 06 Tundra Double Cab 2wd will get stuck on a hill with wet grass if I am not careful.  Go with the 4WD!



One main point I'd like to remind even owners of 4WD vehicles:

If your vehicle isn't equipped with a posi-traction/limited slip rear axle (or a transfer case similar to Jeep's Quadra-Trac), when you lose ALL traction at ONE WHEEL (ANY WHEEL), the other wheels WILL NOT HAVE POWER APPLIED TO THEM. Most transfer cases act like a standard differential and apply power to the wheel/axle with the LEAST RESISTANCE (the one hanging in the air or spinning in the mud). 

The exception to this is some of the late model trucks that have electronic "Traction-Control Systems" in them. These TCS systems utilize the ABS system to apply 'braking force' to the wheel that is losing traction, thus transfering power to the remaining wheels.

One other main driving hazard that comes to mind for off road driving in Georgia is the "notorious wet, RED CLAY". When a 'red clay' road/trail is wet and muddy from several days of rain, especially if on a hill or slight grade.... it can become an almost insurmountable challenge - even to the most avid 4WD vehicle. It is one of the most 'slippery' and 'unstable' surfaces you can encounter short of 'glaze ice'. Once you lose traction and start sliding on it, YOU ARE GOING TO END UP WHERE YOU DON'T WANT TO BE, usually off to the side with your wheels in a ditch. 'Getting out' becomes the ULTIMATE CHALLENGE! Driving on/thru it requires a high degree of expertise and throttle control (no braking). My advice would be to AVOID IT if at all possible, even if it means driving a few miles out of the way.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Otis (Dec 22, 2008)

'02 Tocoma TRD OFF Road Package...limited slip..push button posi, 4X4 on the fly....if you can afford it, get it. You will be wishing you had later.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 22, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> '02 Tocoma TRD OFF Road Package...limited slip..push button posi, 4X4 on the fly....if you can afford it, get it. You will be wishing you had later.



No 4x4 Tacoma built from 95.5 to 04 came with a LSD. They came with a E-locker which is a ton better than a LSD.


----------



## Shook (Dec 22, 2008)

*4wd*

i would buy the 4wd because of the resale and the fact that u might be somewhere and not have your 4wheeler


----------



## ssmith6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*tacoma maybe?*

Personally if the only reason you are wanting the truck is for this purpose I might would think about scaling down to the Tacoma. If you want a 2wd you can get a pre-runner TRD with the locking differential. I had one from when i was 16 until recently. It got me 95% of the places i wanted to go. Now i have a 4wd and i get 99% of the places i want to go. The thing about the tacoma is it weighs a lot less and doesnt really "sink" into the mud if you do not stop. A 4wd tacoma will go nearly anywhere your heart desires. This is just my personal experience with them. Both my bosses have tundras and they sure do have to put them in 4wd a lot to get out of relatively easy situations.


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 22, 2008)

Go with the 4WD.  You will have it if you need it.  And you never know where life might take you.  My folks were just relocated to Colorado from Alabama and my Dad sure was glad he bought the 4WD 2006 Double Cab Tundra a good year before they ever moved.  He was having the same debate w/ himself.  I think he chose wisely.


----------



## Kunsan (Dec 23, 2008)

I went to Lowe Toyota in Warner Robins to buy the 2WD Tundra. The dealer tried to jack up the price $4,000.00. Needless to say, I didn't buy the truck. And I'm glad because a number of the members here suggested I get a 4WD instead since my last post. I am now looking at a 2004 4WD double cab Tacoma with 1600 miles on it.  It only has 1600 miles because her husband past away about a year ago and it's been sitting there at the house with the exeption of her taking it on short drives to keep the battery good. For those wondering if I'm being Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'d to about this old lady, I know I'm not. She's a lady I take care of at my church.


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 23, 2008)

Kunsan said:


> I went to Lowe Toyota in Warner Robins to buy the 2WD Tundra. The dealer tried to jack up the price $4,000.00. Needless to say, I didn't buy the truck. And I'm glad because a number of the members here suggested I get a 4WD instead since my last post. I am now looking at a 2004 4WD double cab Tacoma with 1600 miles on it.  It only has 1600 miles because her husband past away about a year ago and it's been sitting there at the house with the exeption of her taking it on short drives to keep the battery good. For those wondering if I'm being Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'d to about this old lady, I know I'm not. She's a lady I take care of at my church.



Wow, sounds like a sweet deal.  Practically a brand new vehicle!!!


----------



## toyoman (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an 87 yota 4 wheel drive and a 06 tacoma 4 door 4 wheel drive, no prob with either. never no when you may need 4 wheel drive but its nice to no you have it when needed. just get the 4 wheel drive


----------

